# [PVPBI] Postez vos plus beaux instants v3



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Avant tout, merci si ce n’est déjà fait de *lire les contraintes techniques et la charte de qualité* concernant la diffusion de photos dans portfolio

Sinon vous êtes dans Postez vos plus beaux instants, ce qui signifie un chouette moment pour vous ET (_important le ET_) une (plus) belle photo pour les autres. Mais un petit détail sur la pertinence du sujet ou la qualité de la photo vous semble lui fermer la porte de PVPBP :

Vous êtes au bon endroit.
Si vous doutez encore rendez-vous dans PVAP

Et n’oubliez pas les deux premiers commandements de la charte qualité : Séléctionner, retraiter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Septembre 2020)

Allez, j'inaugure avec mon plus bel instant, certes en vacances mais, tous le monde aura reconnu ce cliché, l'endroit est mondial. Comme le dit la charte, postez ici votre plus beau moment. Sélectionnez...
La prise de vue me semble droite, panneaux Speed limit à conserver, ça rend la photo authentique, non ?

Monument Valley, même qu'un certain Forrest Gump y est passé...





Et il court toujours, cherchez, cherchez bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (29 Septembre 2020)

_J'ignore si cette photo qui est mienne correspond à ce forum... Si tel est le cas, je la retire immédiatement ...​_
Inspirée de Francesca Woodman, Lene Marie Fossen et Sarah Moon ... Merci à Elles.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2020)

Un beau magasin à l'ancienne





Dans un poste d'électricité​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2020)

Une belle enseigne au Portugal



​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2020)

J'aime prendre en photo cette belle pipe et ce diamant qui symbolisent cette ville de Saint-Claude




​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Octobre 2020)

Lola - Étarquage de la grand' voile



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2020)

J'ai hâte de retrouver cette neige 



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Octobre 2020)

Café du Commerce, Paris


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2020)

Mes chers parents je pars
Je vous aime mais je pars
Vous n'aurez plus d'enfants, ce soir
Je m'enfuis pas je vole
Comprenez bien je vole
Sans fumée sans alcool je vole, je vole
(Paroliers : Michel Sardou / Pierre Billon)



​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Octobre 2020)

Un jour j'ai rencontré un triton dans mon jardin



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (17 Octobre 2020)

Cairanne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Octobre 2020)

J'y ballade LOLA


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2020)

Une surprise de découvrir l'intérieur du Colisée​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (21 Octobre 2020)

Hier ...


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2020)

Unepause a dit:


> Hier ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XR nous a bien aidé.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> J'y ballade LOLA


Nelly, ta photo est un peu floue, mais par extraordinaire on peut y voir une touche de peintre, moi ça me plait...


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nelly, ta photo est un peu floue, mais par extraordinaire on peut y voir une touche de peintre, moi ça me plait...


Mieux vaut photo floue prise avec le nez que photo nette prise avec les pieds.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2020)

La voiture de ma femme ce week end 





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Novembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

Se dire que le centre commercial vide est vraiment triste. Puis voir qu'ils ont malgré tout commencé à mettre les décorations de Noël. J'ai d'ailleurs découvert que les ours se cachaient dans les sapins pour entrer sans porter de masque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Novembre 2020)

À quand les timbres poste ?


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Novembre 2020)

Guiliguili le toutou !



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Novembre 2020)

Bel instant mais un peu petit pour en profiter pleinement. Le SAV Macgé ne fournissant pas de loupe, merci de poster en plus grand à l'avenir
(Si on m'avait dit qu'un jour je demanderai de poster une photo en plus grand, en général c'est l'inverse !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Novembre 2020)

Aucun amateur de philatélie, par ici ?

*Bin non... Pour ça tu peux aller **là*


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (4 Décembre 2020)

Il y a une heure...



​


----------



## Romuald (4 Décembre 2020)

Fait moyen beau par chez toi...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Il y a moins d'une heure


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)

Couleur du ciel il y a quelques minutes


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2020)

Couleur du ciel ce soir


----------



## pomme-z (6 Décembre 2020)

*Jolie image mais trop grande. Merci de lire **les règles de portfolio*


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Décembre 2020)

Se lever et voir des vagues de couleur dans le ciel (désolé pour la qualité)


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2020)

C'est tellement dommage de ne pas voir un vrai manège avec des enfants


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)




----------



## ScapO (24 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2021)

Lever de soleil sur Hoëdic, Aout 2019
(à l'iphone !)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1139967 (8 Janvier 2021)

"1peudemaviepoint.com" Je vous présente la couverture de mon 1er livre (auto-édité) ....  _(Ça c'était quand j'étais petite!) _

_



_


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2021)

Aujourd'hui avec le soleil


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2021)

C'est beau cette neige


----------



## huexley (10 Janvier 2021)

J'adore cette période et la mer de nuages (même si c'est pas évident de vivre dessous…)







(en version pas trop ULTRA compressé à mort : https://500px.com/photo/1025430952/30112020-_dsc3568-by-yannick-housseau )


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2021)

*Bon, je crois qu'on commence à le savoir qu'il a neigé dans le Jura ...*


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *Bon, je crois qu'on commence à le savoir qu'il a neigé dans le Jura ...*


Ca va pas être facile de faire une photo de bord de mer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Janvier 2021)

A @Toum'aï et @Jura39 

Merci ! Vous m'avez fait ma journée hier !!!!!   ... et ça fait du bien !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)

Bon , pour vous faire plaisir
voici une photo prise sur une plage du Jura avec chars a voile
	

		
			
		

		
	






​


----------



## Fullcrum (19 Janvier 2021)

La Dôle pas loin de Dole


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

@Fullcrum
Tu as pris la photo de ou ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Fullcrum


D'où as-tu pris ta photo ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> D'où as-tu pris ta photo ?


Ouais , t'es pas Jurassien toi


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2021)

*Tiens, ça me rappelle quelque chose :*

*Il est fortement suggéré de compléter la photo par les conditions de prise de vue si le posteur le juge utile (localisation, notamment : on ne compte plus les ‘c’est où ?’ en réaction)*


----------



## huexley (21 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Fullcrum
> Tu as pris la photo de ou ?


Vu l'angle je dirais du mauvais côté de la frontière


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)




----------



## boninmi (23 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 209929​


Je me demande si c'est dans le Jura ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je me demande si c'est dans le Jura ?


Oui juste a coté de chez moi. 
La Pesse


----------



## boninmi (23 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui juste a coté de chez moi.
> La Pesse







Je vais me faire jeter 
Je suis HS 
@Romuald: pas taper ...


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2021)

*Je vais être clair :*
*1) Quelques posts plus haut j'ai fait un rappel sur l'utilité de situer les photos
2) Le fil ne s'intitule pas 'philatélie', et j'ai, ou Toum'aï, également critiqué auparavant la diffusion au format timbre poste
Les appels à la clémence, même assortis de smileys, n'ont que peu d'effet : les règles sont les règles.*

*Conclusion : Si prochaine fois il y a, ce sera  la serpillère sans préavis.*


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2021)

Ceci n'est ni pas une wassingue, ni dans le Jura…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

Dans le Haut Jura


----------



## flotow (29 Janvier 2021)

_Hochplatte (ca. Roßstein/Buchstein)
Rando raquette tout seul à 1500 m_​


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2021)

.




.
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2021)

Un instant "magique" pour moi ....
Groovy, 15 ans, rescapé d'une pancréatite aigüe,
Sortant du véto après avoir frisé l'euthanasie !






Le survivor ! ​


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2021)

Hier 18h30



​


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2021)




----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

La relève…







…autrement nommée,
l'instant alternatif au nettoyage des outils !


​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Mars 2021)

.




.​


----------



## pouppinou (14 Mars 2021)

_Suggérer c'est créer; décrire c'est détruire. (R. Doisneau)
(__Ma vision__)_​


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2021)

_Une vue peu commune puisqu'il y a __une passerelle__ surplombant la rivère qui a été __installée de manière temporaire_​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

Retour de pêche



​


----------



## Jura39 (23 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Retour de pêche
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Ca penche pas un peu ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca penche pas un peu ?


Si, mais ces modos ça se croit tout permis  . L'un poste une photo qui penche, l'autre la cite dans sa réponse, j'vous jure !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, mais ces modos ça se croit tout permis  . L'un poste une photo qui penche, l'autre la cite dans sa réponse, j'vous jure !




C'est là qu'on voit toute la pédagogie des modérateurs qui donnent gentiment aux nouveaux venus des exemples éclairants de tout ce qu'il ne faut pas faire.


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

Alors là les mecs, permettez-moi de vous faire remarquer que la perspective de la côte fait que ça monte un peu.
Sur l'original de 10 MP, il y a une antenne de 20 m de haut qui m'a permis de vérifier.
À moins que les antennistes les penchent un peu pour me tromper...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Alors là les mecs, permettez-moi de vous faire remarquer que la perspective de la côte fait que ça monte un peu.
> Sur l'original de 10 MP, il y a une antenne de 20 m de haut qui m'a permis de vérifier.
> À moins que les antennistes les penchent un peu pour me tromper...
> Voir la pièce jointe 220661



OK, effet d'optique du fait de la perspective, c'est bon pour moi.


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> les antennistes les penchent un peu pour me tromper...


Pas pour te tromper mais pour contrer le vent d'ouest qui souffle H24 d'après certains


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2021)

Elle est partie avec photoshop l'antenne ??


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Mars 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Elle est partie avec photoshop l'antenne ??


Non, on la voit à peine...
*Bon des photos maintenant !*


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2021)

A voir les antennes, ça penche, mais je sais pas de quel coté !


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2021)

Chatte sauvage dans son nid avec son petit



​


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2021)

Réserve naturelle de la Bailletaz  : frigo d'un gypaète barbu (vautour mangeur d'os)


----------



## huexley (29 Mars 2021)

Membre supprimé 1137488 a dit:


> Allez, j'inaugure avec mon plus bel instant, certes en vacances mais, tous le monde aura reconnu ce cliché, l'endroit est mondial. Comme le dit la charte, postez ici votre plus beau moment. Sélectionnez...
> La prise de vue me semble droite, panneaux Speed limit à conserver, ça rend la photo authentique, non ?
> 
> Et il court toujours, cherchez, cherchez bien !



Je rêve d'y aller pour faire une photo de nuit avec la voie Lactée


----------



## huexley (29 Mars 2021)

Un jeune chamois du Lac de Joux


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2021)

Enfin du ciel bleu


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)




----------



## huexley (30 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin du ciel bleu
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 221407​


Vivement mai que la Voie Lactée recommence à avoir un peu de rectitude


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Mars 2021)

Ma piscine coef 112



​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2021)

Comment ça 1er avril ?



​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Avril 2021)

Hou, hou, y a quelqu'un ?



​


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hou, hou, y a quelqu'un ?
> ​


"qui voit Chassiron voit Oléron"


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2021)

Château d'Amboise


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Avril 2021)

Première sortie de mes voiles neuves 
Et là je vais être un peu technique 
Tissus Dacron square coupe triradiale 
Ça parlera à personne mais c'est un bon compromis performances durabilité 



​


----------



## Romuald (24 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça parlera à personne


Si, si, ça me parle . Même qu'elle est mal réglée ta voile toute neuve


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, si, ça me parle . Même qu'elle est mal réglée ta voile toute neuve


Borde ton froc !


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2021)

N'empêche, je l'envie. Beau temps, belle mer, et ce qu'il faut de vent.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Même qu'elle est mal réglée ta voile toute neuve


C'est le penon du haut qui te fait dire ça, jaloux ! 
On est au reaching, faut que ça ouvre un peu en haut, na ! 
Je vais en parler au capitaine Gribouille


----------



## Romuald (25 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> reaching


[mode vieux con]
De mon temps on disait 'travers', tout le monde pouvait comprendre.
[/mode]


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2021)




----------



## flotow (25 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> -​


elle grandit vite la cigogne


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> elle grandit vite la cigogne


Toujours que trois.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)




----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2021)

S'asperger de truite fumée !
:miam:​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)

Préparation pour le repas de ce midi


----------



## SirDeck (17 Mai 2021)

.




.​


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mai 2021)

.




.​


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


> .​Phare​.​



Eckmül ?


----------



## Romuald (22 Mai 2021)

J'ai un doute à cause des palmiers.


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai un doute à cause des palmiers.


Tu ne connais pas le micro climat de la Bretagne sud ?


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mai 2021)

Finistère nord
Roskoff
Il y a d'ailleurs un charmant jardin exotique à Roskoff même et sur l'île de Batz en face. C'est L'hiver que craignent ces chtite plantes. Là, pas de risque.


----------



## pouppinou (27 Mai 2021)




----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2021)

Saisir la nuit…


----------



## SirDeck (29 Mai 2021)

.




Statue dans le parc de Sceaux​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Mai 2021)

Là je dis OUI !  
Un instant j'ai cru à une forme naturelle ancienne sculptée par l'eau comme on voit dans certains déserts aux states... 
Puis j'ai vu le visage, la nature fait bien les choses 
Beau cadrage !


----------



## SirDeck (6 Juin 2021)

.




Statue dans le parc de Sceaux 2​


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2021)

/me préfère le premier.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> /me préfère le premier.


Idem


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2021)

Pareil !
Puis 2 ça commence à faire série...


----------



## ScapO (7 Juin 2021)

Préférence au premier aussi.


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juin 2021)

C’est moins spectaculaire. Je suis passé devant cette statue 2 à 3 fois par semaine pendant 2 ans lorsque je m’étais mis à courir. C’était ma cathédrale de Rouen à moi (en toute modestie) : chaque fois la lumière était différente, chaque fois c’était une autre statue. C’est bien une série. Mais contrairement à Monet, je n’en suis pas fait 30…


----------



## SirDeck (11 Juin 2021)

.




Il ne pleut pas des cordes sur la concorde… je répète…​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Juin 2021)

Moi aussi j'aime les photos avec rétroviseur... 



​


----------



## pouppinou (15 Juin 2021)

il parco giochi della mia infanzia​


----------



## pouppinou (16 Juin 2021)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (19 Juin 2021)




----------



## ScapO (21 Juin 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> il parco giochi della mia infanzia​


Salve ,
Dove si trova questo bellissimo parco ?


----------



## pouppinou (22 Juin 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Salve ,
> Dove si trova questo bellissimo parco ?







Nella migliore e vera repubblica che conosco... Repubblica di San Marino.​


----------



## ScapO (22 Juin 2021)

Non l'avevo neanche riconosciuta  ci sono andato un paio di volte...Ho la Zia non molto lontana ( Igea Marina).
Bellissima foto .


----------



## pouppinou (23 Juin 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Non l'avevo neanche riconosciuta  ci sono andato un paio di volte...Ho la Zia non molto lontana ( Igea Marina).
> Bellissima foto .







Museo dell'emigrante della repubblica di San Marino
Baule dei primi del 900 (Proprietà: Famiglia Giri)
_Mia Famiglia di San Marino._​


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2021)

*Les enfants vous êtes gentils, mais on est en France. Au minimum vous pourriez traduire vos élucubrations pour les non-italianophones.*


----------



## SirDeck (23 Juin 2021)

.




Cadre dans le métro​


----------



## SirDeck (30 Juin 2021)

.




route sous le brouillard​


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2021)

Le passager du C10…






​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Juillet 2021)

.




Resto Bonne Nouvelle​


----------



## SirDeck (22 Juillet 2021)

.




.​


----------



## boninmi (22 Juillet 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (28 Juillet 2021)

.




Henri Cartier-Bresson CHINA. Beijing. December 1948. The Forbidden City in the morning mist, a few days before the Communists arrival. © 2014 Magnum Photos​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2021)

Rêverie ... ...




​


----------



## DuncanLPP (2 Août 2021)

Bonjour 

Un des plus beaux instants photographique que j'ai vécu n'est autre que ma première vraie expérience animalière l'année dernière.
J'étais assis au milieu de la forêt à écouter le chant des oiseaux quand soudain apparut du coin de l'œil un majestueux petit écureuil roux à la recherche de nourriture.

Étant invisible à ses yeux je n'ai fais que profiter du moment pour enfin immortaliser celui-ci


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)




----------



## DuncanLPP (4 Août 2021)

Photo d'un _Bihoreau Gris _pris hier après-midi pendant un affût


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (4 Août 2021)

.




.​


----------



## DuncanLPP (5 Août 2021)

Le petit Martin Pêcheur de hier après-midi


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2021)




----------



## boninmi (7 Août 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Août 2021)

Si, si, un bel instant, en vacances au Havre avec ce si beau temps estival...
Acte manqué ou pas, j'ai laissé mon appareil à la maison, photo faite au téléphone (de m*rde) à travers le pare-brise de la caisse...



​


----------



## SirDeck (11 Août 2021)

.




Pour la 6e République​


----------



## DuncanLPP (13 Août 2021)

Un petit instant pendant une ballade photo


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2021)

J'en ai pris plein les yeux


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2021)

DuncanLPP a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Un des plus beaux instants photographique que j'ai vécu n'est autre que ma première vraie expérience animalière l'année dernière.
> J'étais assis au milieu de la forêt à écouter le chant des oiseaux quand soudain apparut du coin de l'œil un majestueux petit écureuil roux à la recherche de nourriture.
> ...


J'adore le color grading que tu as fait !


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​


J'arrive pas a reconnaître le côté du Léman, comme ca je dirais vers Yvoire ?


----------



## huexley (18 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'en ai pris plein les yeux
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 235475​


J'avoue que on a été plutôt TRES chanceux cette année lors de notre pèlerinage annuel en Islande… Je pensais pas que je verras ca de mon vivant…







C'était juste magique comme instant.


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2021)

Au sujet de la chance… Une poignée de quadrifoliums est immortalisée dans ce cliché !





​


----------



## SirDeck (21 Août 2021)

.




World War Z​


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

Les mains de ma fille derrière une nappe en papier


----------



## SirDeck (2 Septembre 2021)

.





Mais que fait la police ? Ça crève les yeux !​


----------



## Powerdom (2 Septembre 2021)

Ossuaire de Douaumont


----------



## SirDeck (16 Septembre 2021)

.




Métro, boulot…​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)




----------



## SirDeck (30 Septembre 2021)

.





Lili​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Octobre 2021)

.




Tunnel​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Octobre 2021)

L'aiguille du midi vu du ciel


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2021)

Récolte des pommes de terre et nettoyage dans la fontaine. Ma nièce qui me dit : _Ah mais tu les laves à l'ancienne !_


----------



## Croustibapt (21 Octobre 2021)

Un peu d'activité humaine dans les Alpes néo-zélandaises, il y a fort longtemps.


----------



## SirDeck (5 Novembre 2021)

.




Ligne 14​


----------



## SirDeck (19 Novembre 2021)

.




Chemise​


----------



## SirDeck (6 Décembre 2021)

.




Batz​


----------



## SirDeck (14 Décembre 2021)

.




Col de Prat-de-Bouc​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2021)

SirDeck a dit:


>


Pola or not pola ?
Or filter ?


----------



## SirDeck (14 Décembre 2021)

J'utilisais toujours Hipstamatic sur mes excellents Lumia. Je désactivais toutefois les fonctions qui rendaient aléatoire la latence de déclenchement et le cadrage. C'était trop pour moi.
Toutes mes photos avec un cadre de type vintage sur ce fil sont faites de la sorte.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)




----------



## touba (14 Décembre 2021)

Faites suer avec votre neige...
Gambie, 2016, iPhone 7, instagramé malheureusement...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2021)

Levé de Lune ce soir. (_photo avec mon iPhone 7_)


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Décembre 2021)

Près de chez moi, un vieux cèdre abimé par une tempête menaçait de tomber.
Il a fallu le couper...
Coupé à 5 mètre du sol, un sculpteur à la tronçonneuse est intervenu et a créé cette œuvre qui représente la vie ici il y a quelques temps... (finition disque à lamelles)



​


----------



## Croustibapt (19 Décembre 2021)

Fin de journée à Prague, quelques années en arrière.
(Photo prise avec l'iPhone SE 2016).


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Décembre 2021)

De l'autre côté de l'œuvre...
La vache au centre porte une lanterne sur la tête. Des ânes aussi portaient des lanternes.
À une époque, les naufrageurs garnissaient ainsi leurs troupeaux les nuits de tempêtes. Les navigateurs se croyaient proches d'un abri et mettaient le cap vers les lumières. Ils échouaient leurs navires sur la plage et étaient attaqués et tués par les naufrageurs qui récupéraient la cargaison.
Inutile de vous raconter les tourments que faisait subir la justice à ceux qui se faisaient attraper. 
Dans mon village, la rue du canot de sauvetage prolonge la rue des naufrageurs, on ne manque pas d'humour...



​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2021)

.




Rocher du Bredon​


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2022)

Samedi 1er janvier, midi, j'émerge de mon réveillon, je vais à la fenêtre du salon, voici ce que je vois...
Mais où suis-je ?



​


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mais où suis-je ?


Sur les terrains de chasse de tes ancêtres


----------



## Diaoulic (4 Janvier 2022)

Hello, un ptit bol d'air en Finistère!


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> Hello, un ptit bol d'air en Finistère!


Magnifique


----------



## Diaoulic (4 Janvier 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> .
> 
> .​


tu étais sur mes terres!! (j'ai barboté dans la petite grenouillère en second plan)
*
Rappel : on ne cite pas les photos*


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Janvier 2022)

La canne à sucre arrive à la distillerie Damoiseau !


----------



## Croustibapt (9 Janvier 2022)

Skateboard un jour d'hiver à Lyon.
_(iPhone SE 2016, toujours)._


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2022)

Je reconnais que les couleurs sont pas terribles, mais j'ai toujours aimé ces images en miroir.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Janvier 2022)

.




Reflet​


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2022)

Pardon, j'ai posté sans m'occuper de la taille... c'est pas mon habitude.


----------



## SirDeck (29 Janvier 2022)

.




Salers​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Février 2022)

.




Camaïeux​


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2022)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2022)

_Photo prise lors d'une manif pour le Tibet_​


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2022)

Se réveiller en hiver en Bretagne...


----------



## Romuald (16 Février 2022)

(doublon suite à un kernel panic)


----------



## SirDeck (19 Février 2022)

.




Nougat​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2022)

_Crépuscule_​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Février 2022)

.




Printemps​


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2022)

Se réveiller en hiver en Bretagne (bis)
Dans le parfum des mimosas en fleur ou l'odeur de crottin, c'est selon !


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans le parfum des mimosas en fleur​


Chez moi aussi y en a du maminova...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)

Le Mont Blanc vu du Jura


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mars 2022)

.




Orvet​


----------



## flotow (7 Mars 2022)

Estreito da Calheta
_(juste le temps de garer la voiture "un peu n'importe comment" sur une petite place après avoir vu les serres dans le soleil, et de traverser la route)_​


----------



## boninmi (14 Mars 2022)

Doudou réclame son propriétaire à l'accueil


----------



## SirDeck (15 Mars 2022)

.




Presidentielle 2017​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (23 Mars 2022)

Eté 2021, Vaccinés nous pouvons nous délecter de cette vue, à table : 
Pass Vaccinal valide,


----------



## Diaoulic (26 Mars 2022)

y'a du mouvement sur les chantiers!!


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Mars 2022)

Ça c'est du tri sélectif !


----------



## flotow (28 Mars 2022)

Le Peugeot !!!


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Le Peugeot !!!


la jante arrière à l'air d'être sur le tas de pneus


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (29 Mars 2022)




----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2022)

_Peut-être déjà postée ici...
Juin 2013 au Louvre_​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Avril 2022)

.




Patrick Swirc​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2022)

Il a bien changé Albert Einstein...


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2022)

Finalement quand on a du bol, ça prend des photos pas mal, l'iphone (SE2020)


----------



## Diaoulic (4 Juin 2022)

Nuit orageuse sur les Pyrénées


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2022)

Maoline step…​


----------



## Powerdom (13 Juin 2022)

samedi 23:11. tu es excusé !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2022)

*Oh ! My God**asse** !  *


----------



## SirDeck (7 Juillet 2022)

.




Eau de Paris à l'heure COVID​


----------



## huexley (8 Juillet 2022)

Retour nocturne dans un endroit que j'aime bien surtout depuis que la commune a fait de GROS efforts pour réduire l'éclairage urbain.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Juillet 2022)

.




Bonhomme de neige​


----------



## SirDeck (28 Juillet 2022)

.




Route aux masques framboise​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2022)

Aux masques roses, j'aurais préféré des petites culottes roses...


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Août 2022)

En avacances en Bourgogne dans une maison de famille.
Vue de la salle de bain le soir.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Août 2022)

Et vu de la salle de séjour ?


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Août 2022)

Quasiment pareil, la sdb est à l’étage au dessus du séjour


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Août 2022)

ça y est, j'ai mon thème de photos pour cette année. Après les verres de bière il y a 2 ans...
Tadaaaa, RV à mon retour...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai mon thème de photos pour cette année. Après les verres de bière il y a 2 ans...
> Tadaaaa, RV à mon retour...


Désolé d'interférer dans le fil, mais mes poilus réclament un roman photo avec Capitaine Gribouille !


----------



## Romuald (2 Août 2022)

*On arrête le flood et on revient aux photos, merci.*


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2022)

.





Tropicalisé​


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Août 2022)

Fuji X-Pro 2 ?


----------



## SirDeck (12 Août 2022)

C'est mon boîtier de poche : X100. La dernière version est tropicalisée. Plus besoin de le trimballer dans une housse. Du coup lors que je rentre après une drache à vélo, ça me fait tout de même bizarre…


----------



## huexley (15 Août 2022)

Petite photo faite par ma femme en cachette (je déteste être prit en photo en règle générale, mais celle là j'avoue que j'aime bien)


----------



## SirDeck (15 Août 2022)

huexley a dit:


> Petite photo faite par ma femme en cachette (je déteste être prit en photo en règle générale, mais celle là j'avoue que j'aime bien)
> 
> 
> 
> https://images4.imagebam.com/08/38/b8/MEC96OX_o.JPG



Elle compose bien ta femme. Elle a beaucoup observé les peintures classiques peut-être…


----------



## huexley (15 Août 2022)

SirDeck a dit:


> Elle compose bien ta femme. Elle a beaucoup observé les peintures classiques peut-être…


Non pas du tout xD l'oeil du photographe va savoir, j'arrête pas de lui dire quelle fait de belles photos mais elle a pas confiance en elle.


----------



## Diaoulic (16 Août 2022)




----------



## Powerdom (22 Août 2022)

Cimetière Américain d'Épinal 88


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2022)

La navigation ça donne faim...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2022)

Descente sous spi vers l'île d'Yeu.
6 photos pour faire cet assemblage 
 Va falloir que je me fasse offrir un fisheye ​


----------



## flotow (28 Août 2022)




----------



## flotow (29 Août 2022)

Comme SirDeck (tm) ​


----------



## SirDeck (3 Septembre 2022)

.




Clit​


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2022)




----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2022)

J'aime bien cette lunette au style steampunk


----------



## SirDeck (9 Septembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 265869


Quand la sinistre rencontre sa réciproque…


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Septembre 2022)

Fletcher Lynd le Goéland


----------



## SirDeck (10 Septembre 2022)

.




La mort du polaroid​


----------



## SirDeck (18 Septembre 2022)

.




Ménage​


----------



## SirDeck (25 Septembre 2022)

.




Lignes​


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (26 Septembre 2022)

Journée du Patrimoine


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2022)

C'est la photo ou il y a un décalage sur le haut du pont ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas la photo, les arches ont la même hauteur


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est la photo ou il y a un décalage sur le haut du pont ?


Faudrait peut-être te décider à visiter le Gard


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Faudrait peut-être te décider à visiter le Gard


Alors la première fois que j'ai vu ce pont c'était à la fin des années 70. A l'époque j'avais marché desssus tout en haut et on était aussi entré dans l'ancien conduit d'eau. 

mais ce qui me surprend c'est ça :


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2022)

J'avais bien compris, et ce n'est pas la photo, c'est l'aqueduc qui est comme ça.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'avais bien compris, et ce n'est pas la photo, c'est l'aqueduc qui est comme ça.


Oui...


----------



## boninmi (27 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'avais bien compris, et ce n'est pas la photo, c'est l'aqueduc qui est comme ça.


Enfin, du temps des Romains, peut-être pas ...


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2022)

Là, c'est Jonathan la mouette


----------



## SirDeck (2 Octobre 2022)

.




Escargot​


----------



## SirDeck (10 Octobre 2022)

.




Vive la Commune !​


----------



## SirDeck (16 Octobre 2022)

.




Orgue​


----------



## love_leeloo (18 Octobre 2022)




----------



## SirDeck (23 Octobre 2022)

.




Vermeer​


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2022)

Hier soir quelques heures avant l'orage


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (28 Octobre 2022)

C l'instant X ...ce repas d'entreprise sous le signe d'Halloween, pris par iPhone 13 Pro





Cadavre de... Banane, intéressant !


----------



## SirDeck (12 Novembre 2022)

.




Carte SIM​


----------



## Croustibapt (13 Novembre 2022)

J'avais trop froid pour me baigner.​


----------



## ScapO (13 Novembre 2022)

Lyonnais?


----------



## Croustibapt (16 Novembre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Lyonnais?


 D'adoption depuis presque 10 ans, mais je vais bientôt quitter la ville.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Novembre 2022)

.




Pâques​


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

​


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

'Bidouillez-moi', c'est à côté


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> 'Bidouillez-moi', c'est à côté


Ça penchait, tout c'est crouté à droite...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Novembre 2022)

29 octobre, des enfants se baignent encore, surveillés par leur maman.


----------



## ScapO (23 Novembre 2022)

Croustibapt a dit:


> D'adoption depuis presque 10 ans, mais je vais bientôt quitter la ville.


Lyonnais moi aussi....Depuis....toujours.


----------



## SirDeck (27 Novembre 2022)

.




Cerisiers​


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Novembre 2022)

Pierre Soulages


----------



## val2004 (29 Novembre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> C'est de l'autre côté vers l'Est. C'est Vintimille.
> 
> Et là côté Ouest (aucun photoshopage, juste pris avec mon smartphone qui a un peu accentué les couleurs à cause de l'obscurité)
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 271957


Toujours en Italie ?


----------



## Kevick (30 Novembre 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Toujours en Italie ?


Non, Cap d'Ail et la pointe de Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat.   On voit mieux sur cette photo :


----------



## val2004 (30 Novembre 2022)

Kevick a dit:


> Non, Cap d'Ail et la pointe de Saint-Jean Cap Ferrat.   On voit mieux sur cette photo :
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 272039


Je ne voyais pas bien le bout de la digue car celle de Cap d'Ail est habité. Je suis du coin et j'aime bien voir des photos de ma région de naissance. Bonne journée.
*Je crois qu'il va falloir cesser de blablater ou alors en postant une photo. La modération*


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2022)

La photo est pas terrible, mais début décembre, dans les Vosges, mon rosier s'évertue à faire des fleurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Décembre 2022)

Le bel instant quand j'ai rencontré le frère de Zebig...


----------



## ScapO (13 Décembre 2022)

Vinzou, l'a pas l'air commode et pourtant suis sûr que c'est le contraire.


----------



## SirDeck (18 Décembre 2022)

.




St Ignace​


----------



## SirDeck (26 Décembre 2022)

.

Masque




​


----------



## aCLR (30 Décembre 2022)

Aire de Macon Saint Albain, dernière halte diurne​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Décembre 2022)

Dernier coucher de soleil 2022 à la MarWest

Y a du monde tidju !


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2023)

.




Avant Photoshop​


----------



## Powerdom (2 Janvier 2023)

J'aimerais bien une explication de cette image !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Janvier 2023)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'aimerais bien une explication de cette image !


C'est une photo d'une œuvre de Jean-Paul Goude


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2023)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'aimerais bien une explication de cette image !


en cuisine : https://forums.macg.co/threads/cote-cuisine.126975/post-14329709


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (Hier à 19:53)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça penchait, tout c'est crouté à droite...


Quand ça penche, c stylé. Il faut savoir vivre avec son temps !


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (Hier à 19:54)




----------

